# GGM Kwang Sik Myung



## Catalyst (Aug 4, 2009)

He was the leader of our Organization, the World Hapkido Federation. 
He was also the Founder of YonMooKwan Hapkido.
He helped to spread Hapkido throughout the world.

Rest In Peace, Great Grandmaster, Rest In Peace.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 4, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Master K (Aug 4, 2009)

.


----------

